# [H a n g a r]¹8 - Ж - D a n g ƴ ' s Gallery of Art



## Dangy (Mar 20, 2010)

[H a n g a r]¹8 - ? - D a n g ? ' s Art Gallery













Oldest first, newest last.



Spoiler



































































































































Keep in mind that I haven't been doing graphics for over a year, I may, or may not start again.


----------



## lagman (Mar 21, 2010)

Some of those are really nice, good stuff.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Mar 22, 2010)

Your typography and tech sigs are quite appealing. However, there could be some improvements made with ones that have people as focals. Nonetheless, many are quite nice. Keep up the good work :].


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 22, 2010)

Just thought I'd pop in and say I love the second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tripp (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice Work...


----------



## Dangy (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. :3


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 11, 2010)

You have some real gems in there.
Goodjob. :]


----------



## Splych (Apr 11, 2010)

i like that green one... the 2nd and 3rd ones to be exact


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

looks nice.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 18, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> i like that green one... the 2nd and 3rd ones to be exact
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, thank you.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, great work. I also really like the second one.

Could you possibly make me a sig using the second picture? I know this isn't a request thread but I really like that design.


----------



## Beats (May 6, 2010)

Can I use this?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Wow! The signatures are really good!
Hopefully, someday I'll get as good as you at making sigs.


----------



## Dangy (May 6, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Wow, great work. I also really like the second one.
> 
> Could you possibly make me a sig using the second picture? I know this isn't a request thread but I really like that design.
> 
> ...



Bah, I'm not that good. But thank you.


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2010)

Wow i really like your sigs. They are sweet.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Wow mate, that's some seriously good looking sigs you made there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the way you 'play' with the images and words


----------



## Dangy (May 10, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Wow i really like your sigs. They are sweet.
> 
> Thanks! :3
> 
> QUOTE(Overlord Nadrian @ May 9 2010, 04:10 PM) Wow mate, that's some seriously good looking sigs you made there!  I love the way you 'play' with the images and words



I try. Playing with the way the words look is probably my favorite part of Graphic Arts.


----------



## imshortandrad (May 23, 2010)

I like the one that says, "If I had no arms or legs would you hold my nub"

or however it goes.


----------



## ToonzX (May 24, 2010)

Rofl, you know SnakePit? I'm amazed lol.
I'm really astonished at some of these.


----------



## Dangy (May 26, 2010)

ToonzX said:
			
		

> Rofl, you know SnakePit? I'm amazed lol.
> I'm really astonished at some of these.



Yeah, I used to be a big FC'r. If you mention Dangy to anyone there, they're bound to know who I am.


----------

